# TTOC Group



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are having a tidy up of the TTOC group on the forum , if by any chance you think you have been removed in error please pm Nem and he will reinstate you.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What a kind and helpful suggestion Andrew (he said on behalf of Nick) :lol:


----------

